# Saddler recommendations for Surrey/Hants please...



## merlinsquest (11 May 2008)

Not Tom Day or David Caitlin please...... I  fancy some one different!!!


----------



## RachelB (11 May 2008)

I don't know how far he travels but I use Martin Andrew from Horse-e-Things of Fordingbridge. I think he's great 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I never got on with David Catlin...


----------



## lozxox (11 May 2008)

Erm horns saddelry, they have a great saddler! He did Camies for us!


----------



## teapot (11 May 2008)

Try TDS www.tds-saddlers.com (not sure who's there though name wise so you may have already used them)


----------



## merlinsquest (11 May 2008)

Tds is Tom Day or Brian......... had them once.......errr


----------



## teapot (11 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Tds is Tom Day or Brian......... had them once.......errr 

[/ QUOTE ]

Doh, the initials fit too  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Where I used to ride used them all the time without any problems


----------



## tiggs (11 May 2008)

Andrew Allen is good. PM me if you want his number. He is based  on Surrey / Hants borders . He did an excellent job fitting a saddle to my horse.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (11 May 2008)

I'm with you on this one, what about Adrian from Buttons, or actually I can get a number of a woman my friend has just used, who seemed O.K. (can't remember her name).


----------



## merlinsquest (11 May 2008)

Yes please..... Buttons seemed a bit stuck up when I spoke to them years ago though.....


Have you seen my PG hacking pics from today;.... box over to me and you can enjoy the delights of warden dodging!!!!


----------



## star (11 May 2008)

i've been trying to get buttons out for wks - only keep my horse at the end of the road.  they didn't sound that interested when i asked even though i want to buy a new saddle - you think they'd want the business!  i've also had TDS and wasn't overly impressed.  someone recommended Chobham Rider?  I'm still not sure who to go with.


----------



## legend (11 May 2008)

If you've got a few people together (or are happy to pay the call out) and depending where exactly you are (Star I'm pretty sure he'll go to you but not sure how far out you are MerlinsQuest) you could try Martin from Penfolds saddlery in Cuckfold, West Sussex.  He comes out to us (not far from Guildford) and I'd thoroughly recommend him.
Hope that helps


----------



## kizzywiz (11 May 2008)

Had David Catlin out on Thursday, he did a fab job as usual Merlinsquest!!!  Seriously wouldn't recommend one of those you have mentioned, PM me or text &amp; will fill you in.  Oh, &amp; completely unrelated but have been hacking Kizzy out, she feels lovely, speak tomorrow XX


----------



## berry (11 May 2008)

Guy from Chobham rider is good. Really help me out while trying to find saddles that would fit my mare and would fit me too x.
Hes not to pricey either 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Madam_max (16 July 2008)

I use TDS, but specify that Brian comes.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  He's lovely.  Liz from Jenny Hadland checks my fitting and reflocking though.


----------



## merlinsquest (16 July 2008)

I would never use TDS again and brian was hopeless.... he had to come back out the next day to undo what he had done to my saddle,..... I ended up riding on the pommel as he overstuffed the back.  He said he was trying to correct my leg position by raising the back of the saddle 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I was at the time riding a very unbalanced and forward going merlin in a field with a slope and my lower leg was well forward to stop me from brushing it against his sides and sending him into orbit!!!!!

Never again for me I'm afraid 
	
	
		
		
	


	









And isnt she a physio????


----------



## RachelB (17 July 2008)

It's your job to correct your leg position, not your saddler's! He sounds a bit useless...
Seriously, get Martin Andrew out from Horse-e-Things 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he's fab - I was the first one round my way to start using him and he's had LOADS of people go to him on the recommendation of me and those who I recommended him to. I did suggest he started discounting my visits


----------



## Scarlett (17 July 2008)

Had Adrian from Buttons and was totally underwhelmed tbh, plus my horse went lame from the saddle not fitting, even though he was adament it did... My vet said it was a 'common occurance' if you know what I mean, I would avoid personally..


----------



## Madam_max (17 July 2008)

Liz is Jenny's assistant but is also a master saddler


----------



## merlinsquest (17 July 2008)

Gosh.... really..... I didnt know that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 how brill to combine the two professions....

















Sorry, this sounds sarcastic.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 It really isnt meant to be


----------



## Madam_max (18 July 2008)

I didn't think it was


----------



## Fransurrey (18 July 2008)

I used Helen from Bookham Saddlery. Very good at tack repairs, too.


----------



## starsky (18 July 2008)

Ditto, Guy from Chobham Rider came out to me last week and was really good....  Would definitely recommend him.


----------



## roundhouse (5 April 2009)

Guy seems a nice chap, but with the best will in the world I could not recommend Chobham rider to anyone.  I had heard they were expensive and was therefore pleasantly surprised at a quote for some leatherwork.  They took three times longer than quoted, only did half the job, and wanted four times the price quoted for half the job.  Most disappointing.  One male member of staff also unpleasant.  Shall avoid in future and stick to 'Buttons' who are slow, but thorough.


----------

